# Is your cat possessive and/or protective



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Bumpy - our youngest who was found hiding in the bumper of my boyfriends truck has become very protective of me since I moved in with him. Now if my boyfriend leaves the bedroom and 'tries' to come back in Bumper hisses at him - the same if anyone else comes in when I am still in bed. He only seems to do this in the bedroom - he is fine once I am up and about... and it doesn't happen the other way around - if my boyfriend is still in bed and i come into the room. Once i rub him on the head and tell him its ok he seems fine - but it seems that he is very protective of me. Has anyone else experienced this this or anything like it?


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

Assumpta is a little protective of me, I think (though not with my husband)...she is convinced that my mother-in-law is out to get me (ok, so that's not _too_ far off the truth :wink: ), but she can't quite decide between attacking and running to me for protection. :roll: My brave kitty. She will also go after kids or dogs if they get too close to me or overly boistrous around me.

Also, when people are visiting with dogs or kids, she refuses to sleep on the bed with us upstairs (the guest room is on the first floor, our bedroom is the only room on the second floor). She lies at the door to our bedroom all night, being very vigilant just in case the "evil intruders" decide to come looking for us.


----------



## lotocats (May 5, 2003)

*Is Bumpy neutered yet?*

Is Bumpy neutered? I had a tom who acted like this because he was becoming sexual mature before I had him neutered. This was years ago before I knew about early spay/neuter. Most of my cats are possessive, not protective.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

He was neutered a while before I even met my boyfriend - he is naturally quite hyperactive compared to our other kitties and likes to play flight like a kitten.

At the moment he is using the hardwood floors as a racetrack - only the other cats have got bored of this game so he is racing himself!


----------

